

Most Suitable Enterprise Workflow CMS - projectrig

I work part time for a university. The department I am in loves .NET and would like a new content management system. Because my job is part-time and I plan on leaving late next year, I need to install a .NET cms to keep them happy.<p>It is basically for a University.
The university hosts several sites for related organisations.
Different areas of the site need completely different navigation and templates.
Workflow is a must.
Our budget is officially $0 with the latest budget cuts.
They don't care much for seo, but I do.
Content delivery has been shared by two rickety old servers for the last ten years. We got some new servers this year, hence the lack of funding.
Preferable if the cms delivers html pages at 2am/whenever an update is made.
No particular requests for openID or any type of login system, I will have to change it.<p>I have decided on DotNetNuke community edition with modifications that I have made to Effority Workflow (effority.net) - free.<p>Which cms would you use and why?
If there were an option for PHP, which CMS would you choose?<p>Thanks heaps for your input everybody.
======
ScottWhigham
Have you checked out Oxite/Orchard? There's a new build coming next month that
MSFT is going to really push.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Orchard: <http://orchard.codeplex.com/>

Oxite: <http://codeplex.com/oxite>

